# Super Jolly grind settings



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just took purchase of a Mazzer SJ.

Have just got home to put some beans through it and they (from how he told me to set it up) very coarse! I put on the top burr and hand tighten thread.

  

this is the resulting grind!!

  

Black hopper lid filled with same cachoeira beans ground in my MC2 and in cup is same beans ground with SJ.

HELP!! :eek


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Tighten the top burr until it stops (grinder off) then loosen it up around an inch or two.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

HA! Im now [email protected] of the week, was an old bean stuck between burrs. Working like a dream now. Boy its so fast compared to MC2


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Doesn't seem to take much to alter the grind a great deal. I only turned it maybe 1-2cm and changed by a good 8-10secs shot time. The grinds are real nice and consistent


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Will be keen to know how you get on with the super jolly compared to the mc2 . I'm considering ditching my mc2


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Will let you know better in morning. Just pulled a double espresso in 22 secs. Needs a minor adjustment to more fine but I tell you what, it even tasted pretty darn good at 22 secs. Brazilian Fazenda Passeio PN. They're a real forgiving bean. The grind comes out very consistent and really really quick!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

The SuperJolly is now dialled in, what an amazing grinder it is when you get it on that sweet spot! Shots are very smooth using Bolivian Finca Montano which I am now getting so many new flavours out of. It's a huge leap from my old grinder and cant ever imagine needing to upgrade it. It's actually much too good for domestic use alone haha.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So you convinced te seller to remove it from eBay then? Hope you got it for a good price


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ha! he lived quite close to me. Was a student who was strapped for cash. I relieved him of his 2007 version SJ for a very very good price indeed


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thinking of making my own Mazzer Adjustment Rod with some M5 studding and an 5mm plastic end knob.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I already make one if you want one?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah that would be great. Saves me a trip to B&Q


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm looking for one as well - can you let me know the details?

Also - my adjustment collar on my Royal has a couple of adjustment rods broken off in the threads - any idea how to get them out?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Might just post a thread in the for sale section


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah right, didnt realise you were trying to sell me one. Sure I can make one myself with some M5 studding and a plastic end knob.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Easy enough to make yourself, mine are pretty nice and not brittle like the oem ones, good luck, didn't get a response about stripping your sj, hope you managed it yourself, bridging the auto function is pretty simple and allows you to remove the auto flap in the hopper.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah yeah, give you a shout later today. Been away at friends in Southampton and not been at home. Only just back. Yeah I think removing the auto flap is big on my to-do list as can't get the brush near the outflow track. Having to waste a 2g purge each time.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No probs it is an easy fix


----------

